# have you ever had a retarded goat???



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

aaarrrggghhh... seriously have you ever had a goat that is completely like duh about everything???

we got this doe and she literally busts out of our barn, throws herself on our van to stop us from leaving and stands at the field gate tossing her head up in the air like a complete dummy!

could she just be in heat? could she have been a bottle baby?

I am sooo not liking the fact that her previous owner just convienently (SP?) forgot to mention any of this until after we had picked her up!!!!

thanks Misty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Maybe she was oxygen deprived at birth, maybe she was disbudded to deeply....but like my Husband would say, how could you tell if she was retarded or not, she is a Nubian 

Somehow this thread is not polictically correct or something  vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We also have an airhead, windmilling Nubian. :help:


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I to have a 5 year old sweet as can be airhead, retarded Nubian doe, She was delievered backwards and was a quad in 2003. As I recall she was the second one delivered and didn't show any sign of life what so ever and my dad that was delivering them said this ones dead and I said oh no she's not dieing on me and I started swinging her around by her hind feet while my other hand suported her under her breast bone, I swung her several times and blew into her nose for what seem like for ever and when I saw her take her first breath on her own I was a happy, happy mom. My doe had the first one born when I got home from work and he was so tiny and his little front legs were not straight, my doe just walked off and left him and wasn't tending to him at all, but he servived. I named him Tat and I kept him in a clothes basket for 7 days until he's little legs were strong enough for him to get out of the basket on his own. At the time I called my dad to come over and help me with tabetha because I know she had more in there. After about a 35 to 45 minute delay until my dad arrived did we get Sissy delivered. Two more backward boys were then delivered. I raised Sissy and the first little boy Tat on bottles and my doe Tabetha raised the last two boys. I still have them all. They were 5 years old in March of this year. As I recall Sissy was being delivered back feet first she looked like a wet 2.5 foot long bath towel. Their mom Tabetha is now 13 year old. Sissy had been oxygen deprived before I revived her after we got her delivered. I'm sure that's why she's a retardo, but she's my girl. Sandy


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Maybe its just a Nubian thing because our only Nubian is an idiot savant. She acts completely stupid, runs into things, tosses her head around and doesn't listen at all. However, she can figure out how to open doors, latches, cans of grain.

We should rename her to "Rainman".


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Oh, good. I thought it was just OUR Nubian that was a freakizoid.

She hollers to get out of the barn, and then when we put her in the pasture, she eats peacefully for about 15 minutes. Then she starts running up and down the fence-line, tossing her head backwards (literally upside down over her back) and yelling, "muh-WAAAA!" until we put her back in the barn.

It looks just like she is doing the tango, like on the Muppets. If she wasn't so funny, I think we'd pull all of our hair out.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Y'all must be infecting your Nubians......don't tell mine they are supposed to be wacko.:cowboy:


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Maybe nubians are the pretty blonds of the goat world.. All looks but not much up stairs? *no offense to any pretty blonds.. just referring to the stereotype*


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Oceanmist, did you just get this doe?? Until she settles in(which depending on the doe can take up to a year), she will not act like she acted for her previous owner.
When I sell a doe, I never guarentee how she will act or do once she is at your place. All I can do is tell you how she acted at my place. How she reacts to you may be totally different. Especially if the herd situation is different.
If she is a newer arrival, cut her a little slack. Sounds like she is insecure still.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

cjean said:


> Oh, good. I thought it was just OUR Nubian that was a freakizoid.
> 
> She hollers to get out of the barn, and then when we put her in the pasture, she eats peacefully for about 15 minutes. Then she starts running up and down the fence-line, tossing her head backwards (literally upside down over her back) and yelling, "muh-WAAAA!" until we put her back in the barn.
> 
> It looks just like she is doing the tango, like on the Muppets. If she wasn't so funny, I think we'd pull all of our hair out.


I was laughing at this one. You describe so well I can imagine it. Over bent head. Plus knowing tragic sounds goats can give like they are giving birth hurt or dieing I found this extremely hilarious. Picture the combination. The poor goat if it were mine I would be laughing so hard I don't think I could help it. I only have a retarded goat in the sense that it is a snobby brat that won't let you catch to even get out and graze so her daughter Abby get's the royal treatment and she then cries about it but doesn't want to get caught. She is going to freezer camp after breeding season. Okay got to milk my "i'm hurt one in deep sorrow" and "miss i'm dieing" screamer. They only do it when they see me or I leave.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

....they are the drama queens....


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds nubian.
nuf said.


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Maybe she was oxygen deprived at birth, maybe she was disbudded to deeply....but like my Husband would say, how could you tell if she was retarded or not, she is a Nubian
> 
> Somehow this thread is not polictically correct or something  vicki


LOL actually she's an alpine which is what makes it so suprising! Yikes don't hurt me!

Misty


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Do her ears seem a little droopy?
(JK - yes, the devil makes me say this! LOL!)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

oceanmist said:


> LOL actually she's an alpine which is what makes it so suprising!
> 
> Misty


Not surprising at all. I've had several loopy Alpines.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

My does are all nice, sane and mostly intelligent. The little boys, though.. whew! Today one 5 month old boy got lost... in the middle of the field... within visibility of the entire herd. His screaming and looking frantically around irritated the cow so much that she literally pushed him back to the herd. Don't even start me on all of the boys getting their heads stuck in the fence. Sheesh.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I believe the correct, PC term is _Autistic_, but I always tell folks my little Coffee has Goat Downs Syndrome!

Coffee was abandoned by her momma a birth; momma took the twin off to another corner and left Coffee alone. The folks who I was staying with basically said "momma knows something is wrong with that one, so let her die". Well, I couldn't.

So I gave her a bottle of colostrum from her own mother, and bottle fed her.

She couldn't walk (well, never even tried!) for 3 days, so I toted her around and she slept by my bed in a laundry basket. As she got stronger, it was obvious she wasn't as kid-like as her twin sister. She was more floppy, and a bit confused all the time; hollering for me, even when I was right in front of her. Also, as she got older, we let her romp around the pastures with us, and she would frequently "forget" where she was; she'd scream until we "found" her and just had to remind her where the house was and give her a little shove in the right direction.

Coffee has her quirks, but she is a loving pet. She head-presses and rocks like an Autistic child when she is confused, but I just let her press her forehead on my chest and we rock together. She is an Alpine cross, but seems to have TRUE dwarfism; full-sized goat body, thick, short legs, big head. Her twin sister is a normal, happy AlpineX milker with normal proportions.

It took Coffee over two years to "catch up" mentally to where I think she is functioning at about 90% of a "normal" adult doe. She finally learned to play!! We were very sad when we realised she never played as a kid; no leaping, no rearing, no romping. Just waddling around on her stumpy legs 

But now, she's almost 3, and she play-fights with my husband (looooooves my husband!), chases chickens, bashes heads with the other goats (through the fence), trots around and waggs her happy tail! We call her "Smiley", because when she is particularly thrilled with herself, she shows us her underbite and all those bottom teeth of hers!


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Just found this post. LOL. Only because we did have a retarded goat. She had had a bad infection. Chuck worked day and night to keep her alive, even gave her physical therapy. That was something to see. Goat therapy.

She lived, but was "a little off".

Her back legs didn't work well and her jaw was messed up. She wasn't quite all there upstairs. She was pitiful, BUT she had the most beautiful healthy babies and took good care of them. We had her for many years.

I'm still laughing thinking about her. Now I can laugh my way through making dinner!


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Maybe she was oxygen deprived at birth, maybe she was disbudded to deeply....but like my Husband would say, how could you tell if she was retarded or not, she is a Nubian


I had to laugh so hard at that!

We have a Nubian and an Oberhasli. The Nubian is a regular goofball, but the Oberhasli seems to act so dignified and refined in comparison! She's the only Nubian I've ever had any experience with, but she acts way different than my Ober, and different than the Boer-whatever cross goats I used to have... she's just so goofy!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

jill.costello said:


> I believe the correct, PC term is _Autistic_, but I always tell folks my little Coffee has Goat Downs Syndrome!
> 
> Coffee was abandoned by her momma a birth; momma took the twin off to another corner and left Coffee alone. The folks who I was staying with basically said "momma knows something is wrong with that one, so let her die". Well, I couldn't.
> 
> ...


This is such a great story, and what a beautiful little goat! Thanks for sharing...


----------

